# Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25 part 3



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Paavo Jarvi conducts Brahms Piano Quartet in g (arr.Schoenberg ) Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra London Proms 2007*

Quite beautiful orchestred version of the quartet

mvt 1


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 2


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 3


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 4


----------

